# Colonial derby?



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any news about the Colonial Derby?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Mark Menzies took the first two placements, Gemma got the first and Jack got the second place. Believe this gives Gemma 18 pts and Jack 7 pts. Sorry don't know other placements.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you ~~~


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Those two derby dogs are a pure pleasure 
To watch


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Lois monroe took 3 with my girl ella and 4 with susie nobels dog!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations all. Nice group of people there.


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Any open news?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

15 dogs to WB. Very tough 1st series. Only 19/35 did the test. All that returned with birds went to LB.


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you have those callbacks?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anyone have Open results? ..thanks!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Did Qualifying finish today? Placements?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Qualifying finished

1st Deuce H/Lois Munroe
2nd Bo O/H Mike Coutu
3rd Ticket H/Lois Munroe O/Heather Horton

No 4th or Jams


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hey, Chris! ...Congratulations to "Ella"..and you, too  

If you have a chance tell Lois I said "hi"..and hope she will be all better ASAP...

oops..edit: anything on the Open placements and or the AM? 

Judy


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Chris, Lois. Congratulations Heather, Lois.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Open
1st Matty O/H Dolores Smith
2nd Pedro O Dolores&Rich Smith H/ Forry *quals for Nat'l!!!
3rd Toasie O/H Coutu
4th Krumz O Stonesifer H/ Forry
RJ Piper O/ Budd H/Forry
JAM Kenny O/Shope H/Forry
JAM Lyza O/H McCourt
JAM Gnarley O/H McCue


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am callbacks to WB: 1,3,4,5,11,12,13,14,15,16,23,25,27,29,30,32,33,36,38,42


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all in that Open! ...

Thanks for the callback in the AM..


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Results not on EE quite yet..anyone have the AM? Thanks!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

1st - Salty Paws Spice Girl
2nd - FC Renegade Itty Bitty3rd, 
3rd - Princeton Lucy in Disguise 
4th - Rev. Blu Genes
RJ - FC Castlebay Abe's Cranberry Run
Jam - Carronade's Bond O'Fox Hill Farm
Jam - Colonial' Bad Influence
Jam - Hickory Stick Eliza


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Josie! Congrats to Roy..


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Huge congrats to Josie and Lucy as well - little Lucy has come on in the last year and this 3rd qualified her for the nat'l am -now Josie gets to see her own dog's name in RR!!! Congrats to all and especially Matty winning the open ( had to say that - we whelped her and she was one we shoulda kept but didn't and the one we did is out in the yard eating acorns and trying to catch road runners and that's about as birdy as he gets-hmmm.).


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Can't wait to see Josie & Lucy's names in RR!

Congrats to a great team!

lesa c


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Josie.


----------

